# bumps



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

My daughters havanese is about 1 and half yrs old. She has started scratching like crazy, and she has these weird bumps under the skin. Some on her face, and some on her body. They are painful to her when you touch them. She is stricktly an inside dog, no fleas or ticks. Any ideas?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

could be anything. Best to see a vet.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

are they crusted over??

Tillie started getting an occasional crusty bump over a year and a 1/2 ago. At first I thought maybe she got scratched by one of our cats on accident or something. I trimmed around it and put neosporin on it and it healed nicely ... then a few days later I started noticing more of them ... over the next 2-3 weeks she started basically 'breaking out' in these 'bumps' or Pustules, eventually her ear flaps were completley covered with these crusty sores with tons on her head and chest ... so of course I got her to the VET as soon as I realized this was out of control!! They did scrappings of the 'sores' to check for parasites (none) and then did blood work.
Turns out she is allergic to almost everything!! lol The vet said her body was 'pushing out the toxins like a teenager who gets acne when they eat greast, fatty foods' ...

So, ya. Get her to a vet!! It could just be a weird infection or something, but I wanted to share my story as you never really KNOW what is going on until you take them to a vet!!  good luck!!


----------

